# Researching MN officer



## airnorth

I have never carried out research regarding Merchant Navy officers before and am wondering how difficult it will be for me to find information about an officer killed at sea by U-boat attack whilst in a convoy in 1942. I have looked at the Public Archive site and find it daunting to say the least with various records being housed with various institutions. So, how can I find out more about this officer? will his personal records be held anywhere and I assume as his ship was sunk, there will be no records of its previous voyages? I repeat I have never carried out this type of research so any help would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## stan mayes

Hello airnorth,
Welcome to this great shipping site..
If you can give a name of the person and the ship involved you will
get a reply and is also possible a member may have known him of him.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Could you also give us the name of his last ship, date and place of his birth and his final rank please.

Roger


----------



## mpr41410

When I was employed by P&O Ferries Dover they were gifted two volumes of personnel who paid the ultimate price during the war (thanks Buster) by the ROs Union, it was in the basement at Enterprise House during my 21 years there but I believe it was sent to P&O's HQ during the late 90s early 2000s. If that's the case you may have a problem though seem to recall that a condition of the gift was that it would be available to ex and serving members of the MN.
HTH


----------



## airnorth

Thanks for the replies in answer to my question. The officer concerned is William Norman FARTHING 2nd Officer on ss Ashworth sunk as part of an Atlantic convoy on 13/10/42. I have no record of his birth but was 20 when he died so 1922 seems reasonable. CWGC show he is listed on the Tower Hill memorial but thats all I know. Thanks again


----------



## stan mayes

Type in 'Convoy SC 104' and click and it goes to a report of the attack on the
convoy by Wikipedia... 8 ships were sunk..Ashworth was sunk by U 221 which
also sank three other ships.
Stan


----------



## Roger Griffiths

I think without doubt this is your man.
Born 14/Sept/1921 in Edinburgh died Oct/1942.
As a cadet Dis A number R173874 signed on BEN LOMOND official number 145913 for his first voyage, Middlesboro 25/October/1938.
Now you need to find what ships he sailed on in between. The easiest way to do this is to get hold of the *last* Crew agreement for ASHWORTH official number 142865
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7833&CATLN=6&Highlight=,142865&accessmethod=0
It should give his previous ship and you can then backtrack the crew agreements until you come to his first voyage on BEN LOMOND.
Crew Agreements were catologued by ships official number.
That said entries for him up until his 18th birthday may be limited. There is an outside chance he had a form CRS 10 but this only records service from 1941 until the time of his demise. if its anywhere it will be here

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8123873&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5


Roger

Lest we forget
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/Tower Hill/Ascanius to Asian.html


----------



## airnorth

Thanks very much Roger and Stan for the invaluable information! Researching MN is very new to me so to be pointed in the right direction great news. I will take this up and hopefully find out more. Thanks again
Brian


----------



## stan mayes

Well done Roger!
And pleased to be of some help Brian.
Regards to you both.
Stan


----------



## Hugh MacLean

His medal card is in *BT 395/1* It can be downloaded for £3.50. The card will show his campaign medals issued or claimed. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## airnorth

Thanks Hugh - Just done that... 1939, Atlantic Star, Africa Star and War medal. Africa Star will need future research. Thanks again

Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths

stan mayes said:


> Well done Roger!
> And pleased to be of some help Brian.
> Regards to you both.
> Stan


Thank you Stan. 
I hope you are keeping well.

regards
Roger.
Lest we forget


----------



## airnorth

*MN Officer research hitch*

I am at a loss to know how to progress this issue now. I am trying to establish some dates and ships of an officer killed on the SS Ashworth in the Atlantic during 1942. I have been given much help and advice via this forum and in trying to trace his crew agreement record I seem to have either misunderstood or I dont know what but having been given the reference BT/381/1866 and the ships official number of 142865 I have duly contacted the NA. First reply back was to advise me that they had abandoned it because it involved research. Next time I left out some information to be told there was not enough information and that I should employ a researcher. Please can anyone tell me exactly what information they require i.e what I should write in the drop down box that appears, in order to progress this? I can not justify the expense of a personal visit to Kew. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dougie01

*This site may help?*

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/crews/listing.html?country=British

Good luck!


----------



## Dougie01

I found the following extract from the crew list of the Ashworth on uboat.net.

Farthing, William Norman, Merchant Navy	20	Second Officer Ashworth +

There is also a description of the sinking and location.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## airnorth

Thanks Dougie - I have this info, perhaps my query was misleading, I am trying to obtain the crew agreement that will give me the details of dates etc. and work back to previous ships


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello,



> I am at a loss to know how to progress this issue now.


The reply you have had back from Kew is typical I am afraid and I hate to think how many genuine enquirers have been put off from enquiring further given the replies they send out.

Unless anyone can visit on your behalf then you need to fill in the following form: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/contact/contactform.asp?id=1

Fill it in and and ask for "a copy of the last crew agreement before sunk (October 1942) for 'ASHWORTH' official number 142865". In the Additional information Catalogue reference (if applicable) box put in the reference number BT 381/1866.

They may quote you a ridiculous price but let's see what they say first and we can take it from there.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## airnorth

Hello Hugh

Thank you very much, I have sent the form off submitted word for word and will let you know the result!

Brian


----------



## ray1buck1

There is a ships manifest ( not the official Crew agreement) for the “ Ashworth” ON 142865 owners R.S.Dalglesh Ltd Newcastle on Tyne. William Farthing age 20 with 5 years service signed on as 2nd Officer in Methil 9th June 1942, The ship arrived in New York 4th July 1942 having sailed from Newcastle 
Ray


----------



## airnorth

Hello Ray..
A bit more info! May I ask where that information came from please? If I am able to view it anywhere in order that I could possibly print it off
Thanks
Brian


----------



## IAN M

When records were kept at Cardiff, I found the staff very efficient and helpful. When they were moved to Kew, I found the staff so inefficient and unhelpful that I wrote to my MP. After my MP brought my complaint to their notice, they bent over backwards to supply the information I wanted. Try it. 

Kind regards

Ian


----------

